# Theraband breaks after few shots



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody, can somebody help me to understand why my rubber band breaks close to tying the pouche after 50/70 shots? Is because I tie to much and the band is about half centimetre large and too tight? I use Thera gold 2 cm (about 3/4") wide cut, untapered, and 10mm. ammo. The lenght is 20 cm. Thanks


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I was having similar problems with constrictor knots tied with soft nylon, cotton isbetter, but now I tie off the pouch end with a thinner rubber than the bands. My plinkers and micros I cut straight, 25mm wide, by 8 inches long, thera gold, but will tie with thera black or blue. First wrap around not too tight, but pull it tight for another 4 or 5 times after.. must be getting over 1000 shots now, no tears what so ever... I also spit on the ties as I pull them through and under to avoid damage to bands and ties... hope this helps, Ben...


----------



## marblemadness (May 18, 2011)

it could be any number of things, but my opinion (disclaimer: newbie input, so take w/ a grain) the most likely culprit is not stretching the bands enough before tying. after you loop it through the pouch hole, try pinching it tight w/ your thumb and forefinger (sometimes it takes a few pinches) and then tie. 'prestressing' the bands reduces friction. if there's any play in the region of the tie (i.e. if, under full strain, the tie itself pulls away from the pouch), it just acts like a saw on those fragile therabands. what are you using to tie? i've had the most success with rubber ties as far as longevity's concerned. if a natural twine is used, maybe wax it? i'm sorry to hear about your troubles, and hope my little bit of input helped.

best of luck to you and happy shooting!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What do you use for tie band and pouch ?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> I was having similar problems with constrictor knots tied with soft nylon, cotton isbetter, but now I tie off the pouch end with a thinner rubber than the bands. My plinkers and micros I cut straight, 25mm wide, by 8 inches long, thera gold, but will tie with thera black or blue. First wrap around not too tight, but pull it tight for another 4 or 5 times after.. must be getting over 1000 shots now, no tears what so ever... I also spit on the ties as I pull them through and under to avoid damage to bands and ties... hope this helps, Ben...


Thanks Ben. In fact I used to wrap around first too tight and maybe too large size of thera gold. I'm gonna try with black as you suggested. Thanks for helping. Cheers. Roberto


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> What do you use for tie band and pouch ?
> 
> Well, usually thera gold cut 1/2 centimetre wide, but I think it's too wide and it makes me wrapping too tight.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I


Bob Fionda said:


> What do you use for tie band and pouch ?
> 
> Well, usually thera gold cut 1/2 centimetre wide, but I think it's too wide and it makes me wrapping too tight.


[/quote]
And hand slaps much worse...


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i use the wrap & tuck method with tbg and all my bands normaly get around a thousend shots, the theraband i us to bind is about 4mm wide and i do about 20 wraps, i do make my bands in the elastic rig so the elastic is realy stretched when i'm binding as i find this helps with band life, what fork are you using? i had the same problem a few months ago with a board cut because there was pointy edges on the fork tips, they wasnt sharp or rough but just squared off, i rounded them of slightly with the dremel and they last a lot longer now, the ammo you are using seems to match the bands perfect so i dont think its that, john


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

marblemadness said:


> it could be any number of things, but my opinion (disclaimer: newbie input, so take w/ a grain) the most likely culprit is not stretching the bands enough before tying. after you loop it through the pouch hole, try pinching it tight w/ your thumb and forefinger (sometimes it takes a few pinches) and then tie. 'prestressing' the bands reduces friction. if there's any play in the region of the tie (i.e. if, under full strain, the tie itself pulls away from the pouch), it just acts like a saw on those fragile therabands. what are you using to tie? i've had the most success with rubber ties as far as longevity's concerned. if a natural twine is used, maybe wax it? i'm sorry to hear about your troubles, and hope my little bit of input helped.
> 
> best of luck to you and happy shooting!


I tie with the same thera gold, but I think I tie 'em to much so I stress the rubber close to the pouch. Thanks for your help mate, cheers!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i use the wrap & tuck method with tbg and all my bands normaly get around a thousend shots, the theraband i us to bind is about 4mm wide and i do about 20 wraps, i do make my bands in the elastic rig so the elastic is realy stretched when i'm binding as i find this helps with band life, what fork are you using? i had the same problem a few months ago with a board cut because there was pointy edges on the fork tips, they wasnt sharp or rough but just squared off, i rounded them of slightly with the dremel and they last a lot longer now, the ammo you are using seems to match the bands perfect so i dont think its that, john


Hi John, I use tbg 5 mm wide (I'm doing now with less, about 3,5-4 mm.) and 7/8 round wraps. Frames are X-Caliber and Scallop by Milbro and I see they are nice smooth on the forks. Probably I brake thera because I hold the rubber band too tight in the first two or three round wrap....maybe?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Just noticed a tear forming on 1 frame.. looked closely at it and noticed I had doubled the bands twice to get them through the pouch hole that I usually poke a pen through to stretch the hole.. As john mentioned his bands are stretched well as tying, I must of got the missus to help with this one lol... I might suggest only one fold of the band to attach, try stretching the pouch hole a bit first, feed through the once folded band then pull it tight to thin its composition and whilst doing so turn the pouch so that it finds its I guess ideal resting place if that makes sense..or while holding the bands once through let the pouch hang toward the floor to centre its line. To many folds seem to give more edges that are vulnerable to wear...


----------

